
Why I Don’t Recommend Auto-Renewable Subscriptions - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2013/12/02/auto-renewable-subscriptions
======
dreeves
Well said! My startup, Beeminder, actually implements auto-canceling
subscriptions. I've been trying to convince other startups to do the same:
[http://blog.beeminder.com/autocancel](http://blog.beeminder.com/autocancel)

Previous Hacker News discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5664998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5664998)

------
jacques_chester
The essence is that Apple's locked-down version of the user experience is very
poor, but that the app developer is the one left with the blame.

